# Table in Hymer options



## aleasylife (Mar 21, 2009)

hi weve just bought a new to us Hymer 584, we intend to remove the long folding table and want to replace this with one of the square types that move backwards and forwards.

Has anyone any advice on where we can purchase one and have it fitted.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

This firm should be able to help.

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

Russell


----------

